# Lyme vaccine



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Tiki went to the vet today to have her first Lyme vaccine. Tonight she has drank two bowls of water and peed on the floor four times. This is not including the times she has actually gone outside. 

Has anyone had issues with excessive thirst from the Lyme vaccine? Or do you think something else is going on?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My boys had huge lumps at the vaccination site, both peed several times in the
house(although they are 100% potty trained) and threw up too. They are almost
4 years old, and this is the only year we had such a reaction. It took a couple of
days until they were back to normal. Consult your vet if there is no improvement
after 2 days...or if you are concerned give him/her a call in the morning, see
what they say.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you LS. She is doing much better today?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good, I'm glad.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't know there was such a vaccine? Do all chis get this? I'm not sure if Midgie got it when she got all her puppy shots.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Lisa- It is not a "standard" vaccine and you need to weight the risk/reward of getting it based on your dog and the area you are in. There is a fair bit of controversy about it, most vets only give it if you request it specifically, along the lines of the snakebite vaccine.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

In Maine they give it because it is a high risk. They didn't ask if I wanted to give into tiki. Now I am regretting it. I really should have been more prepared and informed myself better. Either way she won't be getting the second part to it. She has had some type of reaction every time she has been given a vaccine. Needless to say I am not impressed. I would never suggest giving a Chi the Lyme vaccine now. I know the risk is a bit high here because we live in the woods. But Leo has had two ticks in one year both have been dog ticks. This isn't the type to carry Lyme. Not only that but Leo is part beagle and he loves running through the woods chasing rabbits and birds. Tiki won't step foot in the woods. Too scared. Soo the risk is lower for her.


----------

